# Need a laptop Rs26000-32000



## mayoorite (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi!
I need a laptop which should have i3/i5 processor,2.4/2.4+ GHz speed,minimum 4GB RAM (with up gradable option),minimum 500GB hard Disk,screen size 14"+,a decent webcam,minimum 256MB Video memory,With or without os,portability is not the issue,It should be less than Rs32000.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 21, 2012)

Have a look at Sony VAIO VPCEH25EN


----------



## mayoorite (Feb 21, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Have a look at Sony VAIO VPCEH25EN


It is neither 2.4GHz,nor 500gb HDD,it has only 2Gb ram,extremely poor webcam.Please review "Dell Vostro 1540 Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/Linux","Samsung RV Series RV509-S04IN Laptop"How much graphic memory does it have.(flipkart link->Dell Vostro 1540 Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/Linux Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook)(flipkart link(Samsung)->*goo.gl/30U1w)


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 21, 2012)

You can upgrade the RAM for just ~700 bucks.
About processor an HDD yes there is a difference.But if we see the other side then you are also getting original Win 7 HB also
But I don't think you will find any laptop now a days with a i3 2.4Ghz.
You can get a i5 2.4Ghz processor but it will exceed your budget


----------



## mayoorite (Feb 21, 2012)

I dont need win7 & please see the specs of the one i mentioned(goto the links) they all are i3 with 2.4 Ghz.please review them.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 21, 2012)

^^^
You have written there with or without OS.
Anyways I didn't came across any i3(2nd gen) 2.4Ghz processor(though there are few models which have that processor but currently I was unable to find any).
Apart from that if you want a laptop without OS and with i5 2.4Ghz, 4GB RAM and 500GB HDD then the best option for you is Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012


----------



## mayoorite (Feb 22, 2012)

Which company `s laptops are top performing and durable?(dell/acer/asus/Toshiba/sony/samsung/HP/Lenovo)


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 22, 2012)

Sony latops are very good.If one falls under your budget then just get it,very good performance and also very durable and very less failure rate

Asus have recently come up but still their laptop are having a very good build quality so they will be good in terms of durability and they are providing very good specs @ affordable prices.So highly recommended.

Toshiba was good some time back but not now.They are just ok

Mid range Lenovo laptops s**ks.So not recommended.

HP lapops having serious Heating issues and some other issues in some models so HP also not recommended at least from my side.And high failure rate.

Acer laptops are ok,will not comment more about that as very few of my friends own Acer laptops,anyone else can tell you better about them.

Samsung laptops are also going good and are having positive customer reviews.

Dell inspiron laptops are not recommended(I m not saying they are good or bad, as it will be a long debate then) as much better laptops @ much better price are now available.If we talk about XPS then they are very good


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 22, 2012)

Check this out! Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D 
Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Has a great graphics and is Quad core.


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 22, 2012)

go for sony VPCEH25EN
my friend got it for 32k he upgraded RAM to 2 GB
get a 500gb/1 tb external drive for storage 
512 mb nvidia 410 works really well


----------



## mayoorite (Feb 23, 2012)

Please review dell vostro 1540!is it good ?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 23, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> go for sony VPCEH25EN
> my friend got it for 32k he upgraded RAM to 2 GB
> get a 500gb/1 tb external drive for storage
> 512 mb nvidia 410 works really well



Your friend got it with extra 2GB RAM and eternal HDD for 32k!!!


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 23, 2012)

32k for just laptop  and RAM 
I told to get a ext HDD ...read it carefully


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 23, 2012)

^^^^
Oh sorry my mistake.
I hope OP can get it with RAM upgrade in 31k


----------

